# My fish are fighting :(



## BettaIsCute (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello, everyone. This is my first post on the forum. I made this account just minutes ago.

Anyway, here is the story:

Four months ago, I was given one of those fish hotel tanks as a gift. It's not very big. I checked it out at the store's website, and it turns out that it was 3.3L, which is slightly less then 1 gallon.

Now, I was never a fish-type of guy, but since I had a tank, I figured I would go buy some fish for it. I went to PetSmart, and they told me that if I was going to buy some fish, but not use a filter or heater or anything at all in the tank except for some rocks and decorations, betta fish were pretty much my only option. I saw them, and fell in love with these beautiful fish. The lady told me that they fight, and I knew that much. She told me that males can't be kept together, nor can male and female. She suggested that I buy 2 females.

I bought the fish. A blue one (Zahra Fish) and a purple one (Shaima Fish). When I bought them, they never fought. At most, they would flare up a little against each other (They don't do this anymore, though), but they NEVER fought. And 4 months later, they still don't fight, and that makes me happy.

I did a LOT of reading about these fish in what ever spare time I had. I read and watched videos about everything, including breeding. I learned that these fish should be kept in much larger tanks then the one I had them in. Since they didn't fight, and to the contrary, they seemed to love each other (I know that it sounds weird to say that, but these fish seem inseparable and playful with each other), I figured that this small tank would suffice until I could get a larger one. I also learned that females should be kept in at least groups of 3 or more, and not 2.

Finally, I bought a 2.5 gallon tank yesterday, and put my 2 fish in it. I know that this is not that much bigger, but at the moment, I have no space for a larger tank. My mom has a 10 gallon, but she has her own fish in there (Not bettas). I also wanted to buy another 2 fish (One male and one female), but they didn't have any yesterday. Today, PetSmart got a brand new shipment of betta fish in, so after work, I went and rescued 2 fish (I wish I could take them all. I feel bad for them in those tiny cups  ). Now, I know that usually PetSmart fish are 'mutt' fish and all, and I really don't care, because I just love the fish, regardless of its genes or the way it looks, but to my joy, she told me that these are caught in the wild in Thailand, and that they don't carry fish that are bred in captivity.

So, I picked out my male, which is a beautiful blue-and-red half moon (Joey Awesomefish) and my female, which is a red veil tail, or so I believe (Her name is Yasmeen Fish). I took them home with me, and I put Joey Awesomefish in my old, 1 gallon tank. He seems to be fine, and I will disregard him for now, as he is not the problem in this story.

I was very nervous about introducing the new female to the other 2 females that I've had for 4 months. I took a chance, and poured her into the 2.5 gallon tank. All 3 fish seemed to be ok with each other at first... but then something went horribly wrong. I saw Shaima Fish eating a red fin!!! My old fish had already begun to eat my brand new, and beautifully-finned one!! I thought maybe I shouldn't panic, as this fighting would be normal as they get to know each other. Yasmeen Fish and Shaima Fish were going at it pretty hard... Yasmeen Fish seemed to be the less violent one, as it would not bite Shaima Fish; she would only give her a tail whip attack here and there. But then I saw Shaima Fish eating ANOTHER red fin! All the while, Zahra Fish is minding her own business; she wasn't attacking anyone, and no one was attacking her, which I actually found funny. I couldn't watch as she tore my new fish apart! So I took Yasmeen fish out quickly and put her in my mom's 10 gallon tank temporarily, which only has some baby fish in it, as I tried to figure out what to do (And looked in horror at my new fish's missing chunks of fins  ).

The solution I came up with was this: I got a tall, glass container and filled it with water. I put the container in the tank with the other 2 fish (The container goes to the top of the tank, so the other fish can't get in it). I put Yasmeen Fish in the container. I am hoping that by doing this, they can see each other and get used to each other, without being able to kill each other. I hope to release Yasmeen Fish into the tank once this happens.

Will this work? And how much time should I wait before I remove the container and drop her in with the others? At the moment, Shaima Fish keeps circling the container, as they both flare at each other. Zahra Fish doesn't seem to have a care in the world (She actually seems more curious about the new fish rather than violent).

Any ideas, advice, answers or suggestions?


----------



## BettaIsCute (Feb 1, 2013)

These are my fish.

Blue = Zahra Fish
Purple = Shaima Fish
Red = Yasmeen Fish
Red-and-blue = Joey Awesomefish


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! 

Firstly, I had to stop and re-read the part where you were told the Halfmoon fish was "caught in Thailand". ALL bettas in the store are bred by man in captivity. The only natural variety you can buy in chain stores are plakats and those are the short tailed bettas and even then mostly the man-made color variations sell over wild-type. SO you do have a captive bred male betta and all three of your females are man made as well. 

Now that that is clear, 

I hate to bring newbies down when they are in need of help but you should not have gotten the extra female. Female betta community tanks are called "sororities" because of the fighting. Females can cohabitate together but they need at LEAST a 10 gallon tank with plenty of heavy planting. They will establish a territory and fight over it, this is a natural behavior for establishing the strongest survive to reproduce in the wild. 

So, as soon as you can, please get them a larger tank. The "tall" vase which the third betta is in is inappropriate since bettas prefer to swim horizonal to vertical. Overtime she will become lethargic. The 2 bettas currently in the 2.5 can become sick if they are not given enough space too. 

You should clean the 2.5 twice a week in order to keep them at least half healthy. The 1 gallon with the male should be cleaned twice weekly as well. 

When you get the 10g and plant it with fake or real plants, add all females in at once. This will establish a neutral territory with which they will have no choice but to get along. At least at first. 

Good luck!! Keep us updated.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

+1


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Honestly, I don't know if your current two females will do well in a sorority. Also, it's very rare that two females will get along for the rest of their lives. Eventually, one of the two will do what you just witnessed with the newest girl to the other.

Sororities are not easy and aren't recommended to anyone new to fishkeeping. They need to be set up and maintained properly. They need at least ten gallons and at least four girls, but more is better to spread out the aggression. The tank also needs to be heavily planted, and any caves need more than one entrance/exit so any girl who is being chased can get away. Sororities can also be a perfect environment to cause stress - which means that the girls can get sick easier. Slipping up on water changes and ending up with one sick girl can devastate the whole tank.

That being said, I won't recommend you get a sorority tank without a lot of live plants or an already cycled filter. I do recommend that you read up on how to get the tank started properly... and keep in mind that not all girls are suited for sorority life and one of the girls you have may chase and attempt to kill any new girls you get. I would either get a five gallon tank and divide it or purchase two more tanks and separate the two girls that are together.

Also, one gallon is not big enough to house a betta long-term. Your male should have at least two gallons to live a long, healthy life (along with proper water changes, day/night cycled, nutrition, etc...) They are fun fish and not extremely difficult to take care of but they do require a bit of knowledge and also a bit of money when you are first getting started.


----------



## BettaIsCute (Feb 1, 2013)

This is what my new Yasmeen Fish looks like now. Notice its bottom fin with a missing chunk.

I do already know much of what you told me. About the Thailand thing, I don't know what to tell you. I'm just telling you what I was told, not that I care where they came from.

I do want to get a larger tank, but at the moment, this is not an option. How come my other 2 females never fought before? I used to have them both in the 1 gallon tank, and they never had a problem. I put them in their new tank yesterday, which is 2.5 times larger then their older one. My original 2 fish are always together most of the time, swimming together and touching each other, and they never have problems. As soon as I put the new fish in, my purple female got angry and attacked her. My blue female was completely indifferent to what was going on, and does not seem to have an ill-feelings towards my new fish. I think that's strange.

I know that keeping the new fish in the container is not good, but I am doing this in hopes that they will accept her. Will this work? I have seen videos of this being done, stating that this was the best way to introduce new fish to an established tank.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

When adding new females to a sorority, you must completely rearrange the decor and take out current females- add them all at once.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't think Shaima's fins look in all that great of shape, either. Her anal fin is split and her caudal fin is extremely ragged and uneven.

You can keep the two in the tank together at your own discretion, but I will warn you that they can, will, and do fight randomly even after being together for a long period of time. Yes, other people have been able to keep just two females together, but it never last forever. I would keep a close eye on them. I'm also unsure if you will be able to get the current girls to accept the new girl. You're going to have less than one gallon per fish and it's likely going to require daily water changes to keep all three healthy if they, by chance, end up getting along.

You'll also need to make sure you do it the way Saphira discribed and possibly add more plants so they kind of have places to hide from each other.


----------



## BettaIsCute (Feb 1, 2013)

I have some pictures of when I first got Shaima and Zahra. Shaima looks almost exactly the same as the day I bought her. Really, the only thing that looks different is the top fin, which looks like it has been nipped on a little bit, but other then that, she looks the same. Zahra looks better than the day I got her, because she had some small holes in her fins in the beginning, but they are all healed up.


----------



## BettaIsCute (Feb 1, 2013)

I've been watching the tank for a while... The 2 fish don't seem to be flaring at each other anymore... Is this progress?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I think it's a sin that you intend on keeping them this way to be honest. Why not try to improve their lives? People here with experience and advice on sororities have suggested that death will likely result in this kind of setup for them. 
(*it's late so I'm getting inhibited, sorry if it's too blunt)


----------



## BettaIsCute (Feb 1, 2013)

Laki said:


> I think it's a sin that you intend on keeping them this way to be honest. Why not try to improve their lives? People here with experience and advice on sororities have suggested that death will likely result in this kind of setup for them.
> (*it's late so I'm getting inhibited, sorry if it's too blunt)



But I don't intend on keeping them this way. I do want to put them in a larger tank eventually.


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

They really should not be kept in these conditions. I think the best thing for you to do is get two ten gallon divided tanks or one twenty gallon divided four ways. They also need a heated tank. I understand that you will get them a better tank eventually but you really should do it soon.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

BettaIsCute said:


> But I don't intend on keeping them this way. I do want to put them in a larger tank eventually.


This is an advice forum, and based on the members experience and knowledge, we do our best to give you the very best advice for your advantage and for the sake of your pets. That said, no one is going to recommend that you keep them in their current conditions even temporarily as it is eventually going to spell disaster.

The minimum number of girls you can keep together safely is four Ina minimum of 10 gallons, and sometimes that doesn't even work out. Bettas are generally aggressive fish and each have different personalities - some can't even be in a properly set up sorority. Some are just more aggressive than others.

They are your fish, therefore you can do what you wish under your own discretion regardless of what we tell you, but the best thing for the fish is either to get another female and put them in a ten gallon or separate them until you can do so.

Personally, I would divide the 2.5 gallon with plastic mesh and get a different one gallon for the other female until you can get the ten gallon. Once you do, it's best to try to get the girls into the ten gallon and move the male to the 2.5 as 2 gallons is really the minimum for a long term tank for one fish.


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

even if they get along, 3 bettas in one 2.5 is too crowded =<

i would go to petco and pick up a one of those plastic critter keepers for the 3rd girl, and divide the 2.5 for the other 2. 

when u can get a 10g, then get another girl, some plants and clay pots. Let all the girls float in the 10g overnight so they get use to each other. Let them in one by one, from least aggressive to most aggressive. Watch them like a hawk. Use ur fish scoop to break up fights that are too aggressive. Flaring and chasing is fine. If one is too aggressive, then cup her over night, and try again.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

you know, just because you dont see them fight, doesnt mean that they dont fight. They are probably taking body shots if you havent noticed new fin damage.

Just because you have had them a few months and you havent seen any fighting doesnt mean that they are going to get a long forever. You mentioned they do kind of flare at each other and flaring is a territorial display, meaning they arent getting along as well as you would like to think.

You should either get a 1 gallon for the other female or return her. then divide the 2.5 that your existing 2 are in. After you do this, do everything you can to get a 10 gallon tank so that you females can have a proper and good home, and move the male you just got into the 2.5

Also, I really hope that since you bought these guys you have bought a heater for them.

I'm sorry if this sounds rude, but it sounds to me like you arent interested in taking other members advice so I'm trying to get the point across in as straightforeward of a way as I possibly can.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If you still wish to keep them together when you get a bigger tank, you could go ahead and separate them now and keep them separated until you get the bigger tank. Also, they need lots of hiding places to be able to get away from each other.


----------



## BettaIsCute (Feb 1, 2013)

aemaki09 said:


> you know, just because you dont see them fight, doesnt mean that they dont fight. They are probably taking body shots if you havent noticed new fin damage.
> 
> Just because you have had them a few months and you havent seen any fighting doesnt mean that they are going to get a long forever. You mentioned they do kind of flare at each other and flaring is a territorial display, meaning they arent getting along as well as you would like to think.
> 
> ...



This tone is unwarranted. I came here for the purpose of asking questions.

As for my original 2 fish, I think you misread my post. When I first got the fish, and put them in the same, 1 gallon tank -- 4 months ago -- the flaring only took place at that time. They remained in the same tank for all that time, up until I put them in a 2.5 gallon tank yesterday. Those 2 fish don't flare at each other at all anymore; they only did this for a brief period of time when I first got them. I have watched these fish constantly for long periods of time (Such as when I got back from the store today at 7:00 PM till now, at 1:30 AM). They never fight or flare at each other. Sometimes they swim on their own, other times, they swim together and touch each other without incident. They don't fight, so I was surprised that my purple fish started attacking my new red one that I put in the tank today almost instantly, in front of my own eyes. My blue fish did absolutely nothing at all. Do my original 2 fish flare and fight? Maybe they do and I am not there to see it. At the same time, I do like to watch my fish a lot, and I don't witness any such behavior, and I have a hard time believing that they only fight when I'm not looking.

If my fish don't get along, then I could probably put them in my mom's 10 gallon tank. Yes, there are some fish in there, but they are only babies, non-bettas, and there are only a few left anyway. The only reason why I hesitate to put my Betta fish in there is because of those baby fish. When I took my red fish out to stop the fight, I did actually put it in the 10 gallon tank for a short time, but I was afraid that it was going to go after the other fish. My mom has been wanting to get rid of those baby fish anyway, because all they ever do grow up and make another set of fish, and die, and the whole things repeats. She wants some colored fish, so perhaps I can put mine in there. I'll look into it tomorrow.

What I don't understand is all the conflicting information I'm getting. Some sources say 3 or more females are necessary, while others say at least 4. Some say a couple gallons is good for 2 fish, while others say 5 gallons is necessary, or 10 gallons, or even 20 gallons 'minimum' in some cases for those same 2 fish. Some say a filter and heater are a must, while others say it's optional. I read that making the new fish visible but inaccessible to the fish of an established tank is the way to introduce the new fish, while I'm being told here that it's wrong. I'm wondering what your take on breeding is, since some methods I have seen include using a container, much like my own, to keep the female in view of the male, but unable to get to her, in order for them to 'get used to' each other. What makes your information more correct then other Betta owners' information?

I'm sorry if *I* sound rude to you, but I don't like being talked down to.


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

No one is talking down to you, we are all just passing information that we found in our experience.

The issue is that, it is possible for 2 fish to get along for months sometimes even years. But from experience, sometimes one year later, the 2 decide they dont like each other and kill each other over night. This has happen many many times before. 

What these poeple are trying to say is, Yes your two fish gets along, but that doesn't mean they will always get along. All of us is trying to prevent the same thing that has happen to others before happen to you. i.e. come home one day and find one of your fish dead. I mean there might be a chance your two fish will get along forever, but do you want to risk your beloved fish's life on the chance that your two fish is the 1%?


And you are correct, keeping them in view is a way to get them use to each other. It is a way we use, before we add them to sororities. But, its not ideal to have 3 bettas in a 2.5 gal, not because we say its is not ideal. But from our own experience. Each fish will produce waste, 3 fish is 3x the waste. Unless you are changing the water every day, thats too high of a bioload. If you dont want to listen to us, buy an ammonia test kit. You will see that after a 100% water change, Ammonia will be 0, in ur 2.5 and ur 1g (with one boy), but after 24 hours, test it again. You will see that the ammonia in the 2.5 with 3 fish, is much higher than the amomonia level in the 1g with 1 fish.

That is the reason why ppl say what the minium for how many fish is. Because ammonia levels are deadly to them, the more fish, the more water change u have to make. Unless you are ready to change water everday and never missing a day, it will be unhealthy for your 3 fish to live in such a high ammonia environment.

I hope you understand


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

BettaIsCute said:


> This tone is unwarranted. I came here for the purpose of asking questions.
> 
> As for my original 2 fish, I think you misread my post. When I first got the fish, and put them in the same, 1 gallon tank -- 4 months ago -- the flaring only took place at that time. They remained in the same tank for all that time, up until I put them in a 2.5 gallon tank yesterday. Those 2 fish don't flare at each other at all anymore; they only did this for a brief period of time when I first got them. I have watched these fish constantly for long periods of time (Such as when I got back from the store today at 7:00 PM till now, at 1:30 AM). They never fight or flare at each other. Sometimes they swim on their own, other times, they swim together and touch each other without incident. They don't fight, so I was surprised that my purple fish started attacking my new red one that I put in the tank today almost instantly, in front of my own eyes. My blue fish did absolutely nothing at all. Do my original 2 fish flare and fight? Maybe they do and I am not there to see it. At the same time, I do like to watch my fish a lot, and I don't witness any such behavior, and I have a hard time believing that they only fight when I'm not looking.
> 
> ...


 
I wasnt talking down to you and I mentioned that at the end of my post that I was trying to be straight foreward.

+1 Aluka

the size of tank members recommend to others always depends on the persons experience level, their fish, etc. For beginners, the bigger the better as it means they have more forgiveness if you forget to do a water change or your parameters get out of whack. For experienced people less room can be okay as well, because they know what they need to do. But for a sorority, 99% of the time in our experience we need atleast 4 girls in atleast 10 gallons, with tons of hiding places and decorations to break up the line of sight to avoid fights.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

As a cheaper option to separate them, you can always go to a thrift store or the dollar store and get some LARGE vases. I no that's not recommended, but as long as you clean them 2-3 times a week, it should suffice until you get the 10g? 

Its not that anyone want to hurt your feeling, it's that most of us were in your same place and want to see the best for you and your fish. But at least you came online and asked for help, so your just a few steps toward becoming a better fish owner


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry if I came off as attacking last night. I was just so exhausted from studying. It did not warrant me to talk to you that way (I even mis typed some words).. 
So, you have the three females. What to do. What to do... 
1- get some cheap thrift store vases/tanks. People usually give away small tanks up to 5 gallons which are gold to us fish hobbyists because they're so cheap. Some even have filters and heaters. 
2. put the purple female in your mom's 10 g. I assume she has some sort of undecorative live bearer? If you're concerned for the babies yet do not want to keep them, try selling or giving them away to a petstore or someone on kijiji/craigslist. 
3. If your mom's fish do go, then clean the whole thing well, buy another female and add all 4 at once. The conflicting info I think you might have mis interpreted: People were saying not 3, _more than _3 to a sorority. This means 4+. Even my sister slapped together a loosley planted, cold water 4 girl sorority in a 10 and they got a long mostly (I think the water was too cold for them to fight, then they all died due to weal immunes). 
4. find a cheap underwater heater. WalMart sells these for as low as 12$ and PetSmart and other chains usually have sales. 

The wave of info will be confusing at first to beginner betta keepers. What works in the end is individualised methods, often a conglomeration of everybodies ideas and suggestions. And what works best for that person. 

Usually it is recommended to avoid listening to the advice of most pet store employees. They are paid minimum wage and some store hire people will little knowledge of the animals they sell so the store increases its profit (Imagine if the members of this forum were working at the store you bought your females at... It would be a whole different experience wouldn't it? You probably would have just walked out with nothing) So, you will find tonnes of helpful advice here on this forum. Your best bet is to browse the forum and read other people's posts on sororities and heaters and space requirements. You will find a wide array of differences. This is how we all started too (I kept my first VT in a .5 g with no heater for a few months before upgrading bc I didn't know).. 

I would like to formerly welcome you to our community


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Many people successfully keep 2-3 females together in tanks of 5g and less. Is it recommended? Meh.. depends on who you ask. 

Sorry in advance if I am repeating anything said to you already..

The two girls you had originally became "friends" and worked out any dominance issues early on and they are now able to live peacefully together regardless the size of the tank.

With the introduction of a 3rd girl what happened was the hierarchy changed suddenly.. "a new fish just invaded our space, she better not try to take my position!" While the new girl is like "Woah! I was just dropped in here, don't kill me! I better defend myself because I don't know what these other fish are going to do to me as I had just invaded their territory!"

Granted, females don't create territories such as males, and generally in the wild they are happy being alone or in large groups. While in groups they create a hierarchy similar to a dog pack. Once in a while you will get a female that is overly aggressive.. which in your case the original two weren't that type, otherwise you would only have one left.

So.. you may be able to get away with the new girl together with them with no trouble.. the longer they are together the less of a chance they will kill each other. I'm talking many months - years. But the first few months expect there to be nipping, chasing, flaring, different alpha girls when you have more than 2 girls together.

2.5g is a bit small, but many people use them with 2-3 females with success.. it's all going to come down to your girls. Your first two seem to be a bit passive, why they quickly were able to cohabitate relatively easy/quickly. You will want to watch them very carefully for the first few weeks - expect some chasing, fin nipping, body slapping. What you want to avoid is excessive fighting/flaring.. pretty much non stop chasing/fighting... and chasing that lasts for longer than a few seconds. 
A quick chase off is fine, all animals have moments where they want others to go away. You will be able to tell the difference between wanting to kill the other and working out their differences.

I don't recommend people doing this in general as many don't care to, or don't know to watch carefully.. usually it's a toss in and forget sort of thing. But with submissive/passive girls this is doable. Don't mess around with them too much if you are able to introduce the new girl - once they settle down you don't want to move around the decorations a whole lot, or remove any of them for any extended period of time as it can mess up their fragile coexistence.

It is what it is, so there is no point in yelling or telling you that you did wrong. There are a ton of misinformation out there, and a lot of people doing exactly what this forum says not to do. Personally, this is all a personal choice.. yes, a 10g is more ideal as it helps reduce the "trapped" feeling smaller tanks can create with multiple fish. Yes, having 4+ girls is ideal to help spread out any aggression. 
But it's not a set in stone rule, and it can work out under certain circumstance.. I don't suggest setting out and trying to do this purposefully, but as a new owner you had no ideal and I rather help than criticize.

I would upgrade the tank soon if you can.. a 5g isn't a whole lot bigger than a 2.5g. But you have what you have and your choice is either try to work it out with the girls, or kill one.. I vote you give it a chance with the awareness of the risk and the ideal that as soon as you can, you will upgrade to at least a 5g.

I wish you luck with them..


----------



## BettaIsCute (Feb 1, 2013)

Alright, so after keeping the new red one in the protective container, which was then placed inside the 2.5 gallon tank overnight, we have moved them into the 10 gallon tank. I am at work so I can't observe the behavior, but I am told that they are getting along so far. I am told that the red one seems pretty excited, and the blue one was hiding in a decoration. I have no idea what the purple is doing. I have asked my mom to keep an eye on them for the time being. I hope everything goes well.

I assume that she moved the male into then 2.5 gallon tank, like I had asked. I am just wondering, how often does a half moon male spread its fins out? I have only seen the tail completely spread out once or twice since I got him last night.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

OP, maybe I am misreading this but... 

You knew the 1 g was too small for 2 females, so you moved to a 2.5 g, which you knew was too small for 2 females, but instead of separating the 2 females (1 in the 1 g and 1 in the 2.5 g) you bought a male and put him in the 1 g and added another female to the 2.5 g, that you already knew was too small for the 2 females. You knew the conditions were inappropriate for the females, but you are angry that people are frustrated that you are insisting on keeping females in a potentially dangerous situation for them when you had a solution to the problem when you purchased the 2nd tank (you could have split the females into two tanks, and left the other two fish at the store, until the point that you could move them into a 10 g). 

Now, at this time your fish are not fighting. Correct? However, are you prepared if they do begin to fight to separate them? Are you prepared if they do decide to kill each other one night while you are sleeping? 

If this came off as rude, I do apologize, we are all new at one time to fish keeping. I am still learning as well. But, it seems odd to me that you would research and discover something was not recommended, yet still attempt to do it. I had a 2.5 g and wanted to have a sorority, I discovered that it was not recommended, and I did not start a sorority. I moved my female to a 10 g, and discovered that I would have to have at least 4 females, and I would have to be prepared to separate those who did not get along into other tanks. I did not want to commit to that, so I did not start a sorority.

EDIT:
I see since I posted you have moved everyone into the 10 g. That is likely the best and most healthy choice for your fish.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

How many and of what other fish are in the 10g?

It depends on each male.. I would exercise him though, daily 10-15 minute flare sessions once or twice a day with a mirror.. that will help build up his muscles (sometimes being cramped from the jar when they were separated by the breeder to the cup) they often will lose some strength.. so building it up will help increase the chances of him having it open more often than not. 

Can even buy one of those floating betta mirrors to put in his tank all the time.. he may have a blast with it.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I never understood the items designed for bettas.. Like those mirrors lol. A regular makep mirror or small vanity mirror is all you need and they're at dollarama for 1$. ZooMed charges a lot more for the floating one. To each their own. But I also just saw for sale a Marina "betta bowl cleaner" which was a 6.99 turkey baster!!


----------



## BettaIsCute (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't know what the other fish are. They're kinda silver in color. I know that that's a vague description, but I can't take a picture right now. But all the fish seem to be doing fine and no one is bothering anyone.

Anyway, I used a mirror on my male betta and put him into attack mode lol. He looks awesome with his fins spread.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Jeez !! He really does look awesome!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm surprised no one noticed this, but I think another reason you're having fighting problems with your new fish is because she is acyually a he. I'm 99% sure of it


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Lillyandquigly, BettaisCute stated that his/her Betta collection included a male.

As for everyone else, I've been reading through this thread and while the advice you are all giving is accurate, many of you come off as rude and/or talking down to our new member. Please keep in mind that not everybody has the background, knowledge, or current ability to do everything correctly from the get-go. BettaisCute is trying his/her best to accommodate the fish he/she is caring for after having been the subject of misinformation. There is a lot of misinformation out there and many opinions being told off as facts.

Please try to remain civil, understanding, and polite to other members-- new members especially. This is supposed to be a caring community in which mistakes are learned from, not scolded. Being blunt because you care is not a reason for rudeness. Please try to remember that kindness and respect are just as important as the information you provide.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Siivan, I know that one of them is male, but when I look at the pics, I see a young male veiltail, and then another male that's an hm. Sorry if I came off as rude, I didn't mean to:|


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Haha, not you. I was referring to the earlier posts.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

ohhh ok


----------

